# Site Creation



## tiffhlove (May 10, 2006)

Hello all,

Should I be leary of anyone offering me $300.00 and under to create my website? I have always heard it is expensive to have a site created, of course depending upon what all you want on it. I have received several offers in this range and they all claim to provide the things I need for this $300.00 some less than $300.00. Without asking exactly how much most of you guys paid to have your site created would you say indeed it was much higher than $300-$500.00? I honestly only wanted to pay around the $500.00 range to get started and even though the $300 and under sound very tempting I am scared. Please advise.

Many thanks.


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Tiff,

You have to be very careful in your selection of people pitching you these ideas. I would highly recommend that you take a look at samples of their work. A lot of people still use standard tabling (i.e. HTML), vs the web standard these days.

I have done websites for as cheap as 200, but the expectations of the customer were VERY minimal. And I have charged as much as $5,000 for a website. Will they be implementing your shopping cart and is hosting included?

You could always go with a freelancer if you want to get a good deal as well, but it would be riskier obviously since they are not backed by a company name.

For a company that charges you >300, expect to see exactly that. Typically will be in HTML tabling, 5 pages, no graphics....etc. It also depends on if you have all the graphics/logos or if you need the company to make them.

If you want to post or PM me the companies that you had in mind, I'd give you my feedback on them.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Honestly it's always hard to know, but you're right to be cautious.

Some people (students especially) undercharge because they're either not yet confident of their skills, are desperate for money, or are desperate to get a few things in their portfolio.

Also, if the site is largely based on a template (or is entirely a template installation) it might be perfectly reasonable - an experienced web designer could install and customise a template site in a very short space of time, meaning $300 could very well be a tidy sum. It will partly depend on how much original work is going into your site.

The best thing would be to check their past references, design portfolio, etc. If you are using a freelance site that provides reviews, read them all and perhaps followup with some past customers.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Or find a friend with contacts in India. $5,000 site for $300 no problem.

Ahhh, bliss.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

It depends... have you talked / e-mailed them what you want? Have they asked you questions about what you want? Have they asked you for examples of websites that you like / don't like? Have they asked you any questions?

If the answer to the above questions is no, then yes, be very leary. There are many "companies" that send out spam saying that they can build you an awesome website for practically nothing but they just want to get your money. Have they asked for any money up front or some sort of down payment? How did you get this offer -- by e-mail maybe?


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

I would want to look at their "previous work" and talk to "previous clients" to get a better idea of the quality you'll receive for $300.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

monkeylantern said:


> Or find a friend with contacts in India. $5,000 site for $300 no problem.
> 
> Ahhh, bliss.


Wouldn't call it bliss... I'm having rather sad experience with "contacts in India" at the moment.

I wouldn't recommend this senario! Unless it's no problem for you to jump on the plane and sort things out if they don't go as planned... 

My website has been "developed" in India for a year now. I've got lots of promisses, sophisicated specs, several "concepts" for the front page (that I had to turn down as it wasn't any good) and semi-functional "test" control panel. 
Still waiting...

And I was charged quite a bit more than $300. 
Not happy.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I agree it can go horribly wrong. I wouldn't go with anyone in a distant place (especially given how many cowboys are in the webdesign field) unless you know someone who has had substantial quality work from them. Never dive in blind.


----------

